# Ojalá existiera un libro...



## LuanBrasileño

Olá amigos, eu uso o Ojalá em algumas frases, eu sinto que está certo, eu entendo completamente, mas quando eu quero traduzir para o português eu não acho nada obvio para traduzir, exemplo, eu acabei de enviar um audio e disse ''Ojalá existiera un presidente como OBAMA en Brasil''    Eu não acho uma tradução para isso, mas eu entendo exatamente oque eu disse. 

Ojalá existiera más personas así. 

Eu sei que ojalá pode ser tomara, mas não faz sentido nessa frase


Alguém tem alguma ideia?


----------



## Carfer

Pode traduzir por '_Oxalá_', que existe em português e que (pelo menos em Portugal) usamos nas mesmas condições que '_Ojalá'_ em espanhol. E porque diz que '_tomara_' não faria sentido? Faz, faz todo o sentido.  '_Tomara que existisse_' significa o mesmo que _'Oxalá existisse'_


----------



## metaphrastes

Acrescento à excelente resposta do Carfer que tanto o português _oxalá _como o castelhano _ojala _tem origem no árabe _inshalah _que, traduzido literalmente, significa _"Queira Deus..."
_
Em termos de sintaxe, as três expressões pedem verbo no pretérito do subjuntivo. _Oxalá _não pede preposição, ao passo que _tomara _pede a preposição _que. _Penso que _queira Deus _pode-se usar tanto com preposição como sem - mas isto depende do contexto mais próximo.

Além disso, além de _existir, _pode-se usar o verbo _haver, _no contexto dos exemplos de frase que deu. Em alguns casos, _haver _pode-se usar também no pretérito mais-que-perfeito (com função de subjuntivo).

Exemplos:

_Oxalá existissem mais pessoas de bom coração.
Oxalá houvera/houvesse mais pessoas de bom coração. 

Queira Deus (que) existissem mais pessoas de bom coração.
Queira Deus houvera/(que) houvesse mais pessoas de bom coração.

Tomara que existissem mais pessoas de bom coração.
Tomara que houvesse mais pessoas de bom coração._​
Note que _haver_ neste contexto é verbo impessoal, logo é usado sempre na terceira pessoa do singular.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

No português do Brasil não faz nenhum sentido, nunca ouvi nada relacionado a isso. Oxalá que eu já ouvi é isso > Significado de Oxalá < 

Eu diria, ''Tomara que exista alguém no Brasil que tenha capacidade de acabar com o Zika vírus''' 

No português do Brasil não faz nenhum sentido, pelo o menos na forma casual não faz.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

metaphrastes said:


> Acrescento à excelente resposta do Carfer que tanto o português _oxalá _como o castelhano _ojala _tem origem no árabe _inshalah _que, traduzido literalmente, significa _"Queira Deus..."
> _
> Em termos de sintaxe, as três expressões pedem verbo no pretérito do subjuntivo. _Oxalá _não pede preposição, ao passo que _tomara _pede a preposição _que. _Penso que _queira Deus _pode-se usar tanto com preposição como sem - mas isto depende do contexto mais próximo.
> 
> Além disso, além de _existir, _pode-se usar o verbo _haver, _no contexto dos exemplos de frase que deu. Em alguns casos, _haver _pode-se usar também no pretérito mais-que-perfeito (com função de subjuntivo).
> 
> Exemplos:
> 
> _Oxalá existissem mais pessoas de bom coração.
> Oxalá houvera/houvesse mais pessoas de bom coração.
> 
> Queira Deus (que) existissem mais pessoas de bom coração.
> Queira Deus houvera/(que) houvesse mais pessoas de bom coração.
> 
> Tomara que existissem mais pessoas de bom coração.
> Tomara que houvesse mais pessoas de bom coração._​
> Note que _haver_ neste contexto é verbo impessoal, logo é usado sempre na terceira pessoa do singular.


  


No caso '' Queira Deus'' que existissem mais pessoas de bom coração, isso sim faz sentido no Português falado no Brasil


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Mas já entendi a referência, ficarei com o ''Queira Deus  me faz muito mais sentido.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Resumindo seria um desejo?  

Oxalá houvera uma tecnología que acabasse com todas as doenças.

Ou seja, não existe, mas você deseja muito que existisse, certo?


íGracias a todos!


----------



## Carfer

LuanBrasileño said:


> Resumindo seria um desejo?
> 
> Oxalá houvera uma tecnología que acabasse com todas as doenças.
> 
> Ou seja, não existe, mas você deseja muito que existisse, certo?
> 
> 
> íGracias a todos!



Exactamente. '_Oxalá_' exprime sempre um desejo, mas o que marca a diferença no que toca à certeza de existir ou não é o tempo do verbo. '_Oxalá existisse_' significa que você sabe que não existe, embora deseje que existisse, como bem diz. '_Oxalá exista_', por seu lado, significa que você não sabe se existe ou não, mas deseja que sim, que exista ou venha a existir (tendo, neste caso, o presente o sentido de futuro, como é frequente no português). 



LuanBrasileño said:


> No caso '' Queira Deus'' que existissem mais pessoas de bom coração



Há uma pequena diferença em relação a _'oxalá_', acho eu. '_Queira Deus_' só pode comportar o segundo sentido que referi, o de que você desconhece ao certo se existem mas deseja que seja a vontade de Deus que existam ou que venham a existir no futuro. Por isso, não me parece que possa dizer '_Queira Deus que existissem_' porque há uma incoerência dos tempos verbais, _'queira'_ no presente e '_existissem_' no pretérito. Veja, se não existem, é porque Deus não quis, além de que não faz sentido que ele queira ou venha a querer algo pretérito. Mas já pode dizer '_Quisera Deus que existissem mais pessoas de bom coração_' ou '_Oxalá existissem mais pessoas de bom coração_' se a sua intenção é significar que não existem mas deseja que tivessem existido no passado, ou '_Oxalá/Queira Deus/ que existam/venham a existir/..._', se o seu desejo se reportar ao presente ou ao futuro.,
Naturalmente, se '_oxalá_' não se usa no Brasil a questão não se põe, mas '_oxalá_', enquanto interjeição, tem sobre '_queira Deus_' a vantagem de não ocasionar problemas com os tempos verbais, além de actualmente ter já perdido a conotação com a vontade divina que tinha na origem, como metaphrastes explicou. Hoje em dia, '_oxalá_' exprime apenas um desejo - o seu - de que aconteça algo, não o seu desejo de que Deus ou outra qualquer entidade queira o que quer que seja. Nessa medida, pode usar-se tanto nas situações em que é possível invocar a intervenção divina como naquelas em que não tem cabimento ou não vem a propósito.


----------



## Ari RT

Já vi bastante o "oxalá" no Brasil, mas, como indicado acima, tende a desaparecer na fala mais cotidiana. O motivo desse desuso parece ser a confusão com o nome do orixá, que, ademais, é mera coincidência. Mas está correto sim. E dicionarizado. O Aulete nem sequer traz o orixá, só a interjeição. Não busquei em outros dicionários, mas nem precisa.
Significado / definição de oxalá no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa
Dicionário Online - Dicionáro Caldas Aulete - Significado de oxalá


----------



## metaphrastes

Carfer said:


> '_Queira Deus_' só pode comportar o segundo sentido que referi, o de que você desconhece ao certo se existem mas deseja que seja a vontade de Deus que existam ou que venham a existir no futuro.


*Bem visto.*



Carfer said:


> '_Quisera Deus que existissem mais pessoas de bom coração_' ou '_Oxalá existissem mais pessoas de bom coração_' se a sua intenção é significar que não existem mas deseja que tivessem existido no passado, ...


Bom exemplo. Lembra-me agora outra expressão, também antiquada: "Aprouvera a Deus houvesse mais pessoas de bom coração!" O verbo _aprazer _é irregular e significa _ter prazer em algo, comprazer-se em algo_, donde o significado da frase seria: _"Quão bom seria que Deus tivesse prazer _(isto é, _quisesse) isto ou aquilo". _Naturalmente, a expressão é retórica e não é estritamente lógica, porque Deus sempre se compraz na bondade, na justiça, na verdade, &c, e não se poderia entender ao pé da letra a hipótese de que Deus se comprazeria na maldade, na injustiça ou no mal.


----------



## anaczz

LuanBrasileño said:


> No caso '' Queira Deus'' que existissem mais pessoas de bom coração, isso sim faz sentido no Português falado no Brasil


Engraçado, para mim, não faz sentido essa frase.
Faria se fosse: Queira Deus que existam mais pessoas...
Eu diria: Quem (me) dera existissem mais pessoas assim.


----------



## jazyk

Concordo com a anaczz.


----------



## metaphrastes

anaczz said:


> Faria se fosse: Queira Deus que existam mais pessoas...
> Eu diria: Quem (me) dera existissem mais pessoas assim.


*Bem visto.*
Foi um _lapsus linguae: _ao adaptar a frase de _Oxalá _para _queira Deus_, atentei apenas à concordância verbal sem atentar à lógica (temporal, cronológica) da frase. Nunca é demais lembrar e atentar que há frases perfeitamente correctas na gramática, mas deficientes na lógica.


----------

